# How to? : Install IP Messenger in linux



## abhijeetanand (Feb 24, 2006)

Please some one give me a detailed description of how to install IP messenger under *linux* for the *gnome*
I downloaded the file for *gipmsgr-0.4.0beta1.tar.gz*
unpacked it
but do not know how to take it a step further
the configure script when runs returns an error at the end that gtk not installed
but i have it installed somewhere
I use *Fedora Core 4* on an *intel platform p4 3ghz*
please help me.


thanking  you all


----------



## desertwind (Feb 24, 2006)

I dont know what this stuff is. As from your query, you need gtk (probably gtk+-1.2, not gtk+-2.x). So install gtk+1.2 from your installation disk. 

Also if you can post the output of ./configure, that'll be much helpful.


----------



## abhijeetanand (Feb 25, 2006)

This basically a software to chat and send n recieve files over the LAN
I basically used the 32 bit version under win xp
but now am fed up with XP and am transitioning all of my work to linux
and we use this software to send msgs and share files..
please see to it

This is what I get as the output after running the ./configure script


> [root@localhost gipmsg-0.4.0beta1]# ./configure
> loading cache ./config.cache
> checking for a BSD compatible install... (cached) /usr/bin/install -c
> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
> ...



I have one more problem but that will be related to Networking and proxies and firewallls
hope you dont mind answering it here
Its like am in an university
and that we access our internet through lan
but at first we have to log on to cyberoam corporate client
so i want to know if I can some how bypass this cyberoam thing cause our net is 24 hr dedicated 2mbps broadband connection
i think you must have got the point
please help me to bypass this proxy or firewall whatever you call it
may be port forwarding help me, but am not much sure of it

thanking you very much 

Abhijeet Anand[/quote]


----------



## praka123 (Feb 25, 2006)

As Desertwind told get gtk1.2 installed from Fedora Core 4 Disk.(rpm -ivh xxx.rpm).Also get gtk+-devel-1.2 rpm installed.Or if You have already installed may be should check the env variable set properly.


----------



## abhijeetanand (Feb 25, 2006)

but I have this GIMP installed in my pc, and as far as I know it uses gtk
so doesn't that mean that gtk is preinstalled in my PC...
yet neways can you tell me how to check wether gtk is there in my pc or not, and if so, then how to set the environment variables
I am a bit new to it......
do i use the command 'set' under console
and by the way which variable is to be set for that..

thanks for replying.....


----------



## praka123 (Feb 25, 2006)

you can query  rpmdb as

```
rpm -qa gtk1.2*
```
I believe Ur problem lies with U not installed gtk1.2-dev rpm.so check ur Discs to find this rpm and install it.


----------



## ujjwal (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi,

There are two branches of GTK - The GTK1 branch, needed by this software and used by old versions of GIMP, and the GTK2 branch, which is installed on your system (and used by the new GIMP 2.x). The two are not compatible, and so you need to install the GTK1 package as well.

However, on going through the site, I think this software uses the old Gnome1 libraries as well, which will be a pain for you to install. I recommend using XIP messenger or gtkip messenger instead (XIP will not even require gtk1 to be present)


----------



## abhijeetanand (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok
i will try first installing the GTk 1.2 and then try again installing the gip messenger..

@ujjwal
but buddy do you think this xipmessenger will work under gnome....

neways guys
i am really thankfull to you all people..
i will post my results as soon as possible....
within a day...
and please one more favout I need,,
please see to my 2nd problem as posted in my 2nd reply

thanks again...
c u all


----------



## abhijeetanand (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi guys sorry to tell but nothing of that helped me to install gipmsgr or the xip messenger
i will post outputs tomorrow
cause write now i am posting this message under windows...

thanks again

can nebody tell where is it going wrong
or is it so because i am having fedora core 4 as my distro


----------



## praka123 (Feb 27, 2006)

buddy,have gtk1.2-dev library installed.it will solve the problem.


----------



## abhijeetanand (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi there guys
I tried just everything but nothing seems to help me
sp now i am giving up this installation at least on Fedora Core 4
I will try it once more once I have installed some another distro of linux may be mandrake or SuSE.... oe debian
cause one of my friends was able to install the XIP messenger on debian

any ways

thanks once again to all of you to give your time to my problem

*but still 
there's one thing to be solved
please see my second post and see the second problem in it, just after the quoted text
*
bye
thanks[/b]


----------

